# Iphone5 caller ID problem



## shaking (23 Aug 2013)

Sometime in the last 24 hrs the show caller id option on my phone has been turned to off. No matter what I do I can't turn it back on. Any thoughts?


----------



## callybags (23 Aug 2013)

Might sound obvious, but have you tried turning the phone off and back on again?


----------



## shaking (23 Aug 2013)

Yep tried that, no joy


----------



## Blinder (24 Aug 2013)

Do you mean :
- when you phone someone it is not identifying you as the caller on their phone
-  or is the problem that on your phone it is not translating the numbers on your screen to names when someone calls you
- or is the problem that have located the 'show caller ID' setting and the software is not letting you change it?


----------



## shaking (24 Aug 2013)

I got it sorted. I went into the carphone warehouse and they put a call into vodfone who apparently reset something and it now works.
The problem was that "the show my caller id" toggle was switched to off and couldn't be turned on. Seems like its a common enough problem.


----------

